# Eating raw salmon



## roadfix (Dec 4, 2013)

I was at a local Restaurant Depot this afternoon looking for some frozen sushi grade salmon.  They didn't have any but the guy behind the fresh fish counter told me that I can buy their fresh, not previously frozen salmon fillet, freeze it myself, and consume it raw.  He told me that many of their customers (whom most are restaurant owners) do exactly that.
I am tempted to try this as @ $10/lb for their salmon sounds a lot better than thawed sushi grade salmon that I've been picking up at a local Asian market for $18/lb.
What do you think?

They did have frozen Hamachi (yellowtail) loin and yellow fin saku tuna in small blocks, both at under $10/lb which I picked up and plan on eating them as sashimi.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2013)

I did some Googling about that previously. It seems that freezing is *the *method for killing parasites in salmon. Commercially frozen, at lower temps that one can get in a home freezer are quicker. I think it has to be frozen for about a week in a good home freezer to be safe.

I do this whenever I want to make graved laks.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 4, 2013)

http://www.health.state.mn.us/divs/eh/food/pwdu/fsp/meetings/2011/411susfreezing.pdf

-20 degrees C (-4 degrees F) 
or below for 168 hours 
(seven days) in a freezer; or

-35 degrees C (-31 degrees F)
 or below for 15 hours 
in a blast freezer.


----------



## roadfix (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks.  I think I will stay on the side of caution on this one and not take any chances.


----------

